

So OSX "can't" get a virus? - tehaugmenter

Maybe they are the Virus.<p>Sneaky Apple. My roommate has an iMac hardlined to the router. When I leave and come back Chrome warns me that my traffic is being redirected to itunes.apple.com. So what is this some large scale ARP poisoning attempt? Nice try Apple, you can&#x27;t fool me. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;ARP_spoofing<p>AirPlay uses the same shit but in a different way - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;AirPlay
So basically if you use an Apple product, you&#x27;re being tracked by Apple. Sounds awesome to me. Let me go drop $600 on a 16GB phone so I can&#x27;t upgrade the memory to 64GB for $50 and not be able to drop a battery out to swap and not have to be tethered to an external charge source. The idiocy that engulfs this nation as to what a good consumer end product just absolutely baffles me. Read about what you use people. Stop sleeping when it comes to technology, wake up and observe how you&#x27;re being observed.
======
philliphaydon
I'm so confused...

------
SomeoneWeird
what

